# Shinny Coat



## RonnieR (Sep 12, 2009)

I have notice that a lot of pitbulls have such a beautiful "shinny" coat. My little girl does not. Is this done with Vitamines?


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

possibly, what are you feeding her, also what type of shampoo are you using? is she a blue? any pics?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what you feed plays a big role. Mine are on raw and orijen so really top quality food. As well we give them fish oil for there coats.


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull? (Apr 23, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> what you feed plays a big role. Mine are on raw and orijen so really top quality food. As well we give them fish oil for there coats.


angelbaby, do you do kibble in am or pm and raw in am or pm? I've had my boy on raw since he was little and decided to go with wellness due to cost issues. If you do half/ half and its been working for you i would like to do that to better his coat.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

as above said its a lot to do with what you are feeding her. Also, get some fish oil, take a couple days to get your pup's belly used to it. I give my boy 4 squirts a day which is about a tablespoon. They sell it at pet stores and I got a huge supply at Costco (I had my mom send it to me, I am a BJ's member.)

Costco - Best Pet Health? Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil

Comes in pills to, for humans, I know some give the pills to dogs, especially if they dont have issues with pills. Made my boy really soft and shiny, but it gives him fish breath for a little bit after, YUK!

I think once you go raw you should not switch back and forth, stick to one or the other. She has multiple dogs, I bet that's why she has both listed


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ishdat a Pitbull? said:


> angelbaby, do you do kibble in am or pm and raw in am or pm? I've had my boy on raw since he was little and decided to go with wellness due to cost issues. If you do half/ half and its been working for you i would like to do that to better his coat.


Nah we just feed mostly raw in the morning a few have a cup of kibble as well and then evening is just a smaller meal of all raw. Crush and Cali dont do wel on kibble at all and rarely will eat it so thats why we originally switched to raw.


----------



## RonnieR (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I use spring valley omega 369 tablets, its been helping with their coats. I also feed kirkland


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I give mine a cracked raw egg with shell 3x's a wk and fish oil tablets covered in peanut butter he slurps it right up. His coat is soft and shiny.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

PerfectPit said:


> I give mine a cracked raw egg with shell 3x's a wk and fish oil tablets covered in peanut butter he slurps it right up. His coat is soft and shiny.


Actually raw egg can work against skin and coat when given due to the raw egg white. Better off giving fish oil or vitamin E . I give vitamin E caps from Bjs and a zinc supplement. believe it or not lack of zinc in there diet can have an adverse reaction on coat. I also order a zinc supplement from a sled dog supplier in Alaska. Zinc also toughens the pads of feet as well which is obviously beneficial for sled dogs  good thread already titled "shiny coats " and why eggs are bad.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/28194-shiny-coats.html


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

look for a high quality fish oil like Sea Pet.


----------

